# Ice Conditions on Devils Lake



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Thinking about going to Devils Lake next week-end. Anybody know the ice conditions and thickness.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

jerry, I am not sure about thickness of the ice, but I have seen quite a few people walking out to fish. Mostly Haybale bay, and Mission Bay. talked to a guy yesterday and he said his group caught 31 eyes sunday and 24 on sat in mission bay. Could have been blowing smoke, but I don't think so.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

if you come bring a 4 wheeler or snowmobile for mobility on the ice. You can't drive yet but I wouldn't doubt by this weekend someone will try too. To be safe just walk, that is what I do. Fishing should be good.

booster


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Went up there yesterday with the boat to try and get some late fall fishing in, and woulden't you know it the water was all hard.. :lol:

Sorry coulden't resist. I have been hearing great stories.!! WALK ON THO. Unless your truck can float!


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, guys, I think I will stay a little closer to home and try a few spots around Watertown.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Jerry,
I talked to Colby and now I know your secret spot. Maybe I'll see you out there this weekend!
MOB


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh Boy, I'm in trouble now. Come on out. We will be out there all week-end. Got room for one more.


----------

